# Onkyo 609 or Yamaha 1065



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Both of these are priced at $499 at a local store. Based on the features which would be the better purchase?

Although pre-outs are recommended by many, I don't plan on using the pre-outs on the Yamaha.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd go to Accessories for less and get the 807 for ~$600 shipped, or get the 708 for $499 for a better implementation of Audyssey and a little more power. But, that's me so the question is, what features are the most important to you?


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

I dont know if you live near and ABCWarehouse but I just picked up the Onkyo 609 for $450 out the door. I am very pleased with the purchase. They have it listed for $499 but they will always deal at ABC.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am with Marshall. The 708 is a better all around AVR. The only advantage the 609 has is Marvell Qdeo Video Processing. However, Audyssey MultEQ is a big step up from 2EQ and you have a more powerful Amplifier Section and the ability to add an Amplifier down the road should you get difficult to drive speakers or a larger Room.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

Well Im very happy with the 609 and seriously with the rapid advances in tech, if I do upgrade the speakers or set up in a larger room, Id probably sell the 609 and upgrade that instead of adding an amp. The added perks that would come with a new AVR would most likely be worth it. 
I did consider the 708 but I dont regret my decision although Im sure that if someone goes with the 708, they'd probably be happy with that choice as well.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 609 is a truly in a category of 1 as far as value for the money. To think you can get top shelf Video Processing, THX Post Processing, Network Connectivity, Audyssey 2EQ brand new on the street for under 500 Dollars, it is an awesome AVR.

That being said, having the ability to add Amplifiers should you need them in the future is a nice thing. As is MultEQ, which unlike 2EQ, works on the Subwoofer Channel. That being said, since the release of the 609, I have recommended it numerous times as it adds Marvell Qdeo Video Processing and Network Connectivity that were not present on the 608. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

I got to play with my new 609 last night and I have to say, I am very impressed with the Marvell Qdeo Video Processing. I was using using a HDMI 3 input/ 1 output box to cut down an clutter to my projector. Using the Marvell processing, I found a major difference in picture clarity, especially when playing DVDs. Even when I went direct to the projector from my blu ray player, I found a noticeable improvement when I went back to routing through the 609. Who'd have thunk it, bought it for the sound, love it for the video :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The addition of Marvell as opposed to the Faroudja that was used in earlier 600/700/800/100x Series is a major step forward. And indeed Qdeo works wonderfully on DVD's and other non HD Sources. It even offers NR for HD Sources. but its real skills are making non HD Sources look their best. Watching Netflix and DVD's on my OPPO BDP-93, I have been blown away at how good these Formats look.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would to add that you can buy the 608 for $379 at newegg. The amp section is very good in the 608. It is very similar to very high end models in the amp section according the bench test results. I wouldn't spend the money for higher end models because they will all be outdated in a few years. I also don't care for Multi eq because you have to eq everything with it. I don't like what it does to the main speakers. I only like what it does for the sub. I think the amps are the same on the 708 and 608, but the 708 has a 4 ohm switch to limit the amp. No one uses the switch anyway. The 608 seems to be a bargain. Also, I prefer to let most video players do the processing because they always seem better than most receivers anyway. In fact, I personally like the idea of video players that have an HDMI audio out and a separate HDMI video out like OPPO uses. I would save the money on this receiver and buy a better blu ray player.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

steve1616 said:


> I would to add that you can buy the 608 for $379 at newegg. The amp section is very good in the 608. It is very similar to very high end models in the amp section according the bench test results. I wouldn't spend the money for higher end models because they will all be outdated in a few years. I also don't care for Multi eq because you have to eq everything with it. I don't like what it does to the main speakers. I only like what it does for the sub. I think the amps are the same on the 708 and 608, but the 708 has a 4 ohm switch to limit the amp. No one uses the switch anyway. The 608 seems to be a bargain. Also, I prefer to let most video players do the processing because they always seem better than most receivers anyway. In fact, I personally like the idea of video players that have an HDMI audio out and a separate HDMI video out like OPPO uses. I would save the money on this receiver and buy a better blu ray player.


Hello,
The thing is with 2EQ, Audyssey does not apply Filtering to the Subwoofer. Only with MultEQ on up is that the case. Also, the Marvell Qdeo Processor in the Onkyo is top notch and used in AVR's costing literally 10 times the amount of the 609. Also the 609 offering Networked Capability is a major upgrade.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I am aware that 2 EQ does not eq the sub. The problem with multi eq is that it does your sub and speakers at the same time. I am not aware of a version that just does your subwoofer. This is no good for me because I don't like what it does to the other speakers so I might as well just have 2eq. I only like eq on my sub so I would use seperate filters for it anyway. 

I guess the networking would be nice for some people, but if you have a playstation 3, then you already have networking availability, and this way you can run the network through your avr or just straight to your tv. I also really like the video processor on my PS3, but you could also save the extra money you just save buying the 608 and spend it on an awesome video player like the Oppo 93 which has networking, and a great video chip.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

steve1616 said:


> I am aware that 2 EQ does not eq the sub. The problem with multi eq is that it does your sub and speakers at the same time. I am not aware of a version that just does your subwoofer. This is no good for me because I don't like what it does to the other speakers so I might as well just have 2eq. I only like eq on my sub so I would use seperate filters for it anyway.
> 
> I guess the networking would be nice for some people, but if you have a playstation 3, then you already have networking availability, and this way you can run the network through your avr or just straight to your tv. I also really like the video processor on my PS3, but you could also save the extra money you just save buying the 608 and spend it on an awesome video player like the Oppo 93 which has networking, and a great video chip.


Hello,
I am with you about the OPPO and absolutely adore mine. The one thing not pointed out about the 609 being Networked is the ability to upgrade the Firmware via Ethernet. This is a major advantage as in the past, you would have to send the AVR to a Service Center for the Update save for a few Technologically Inclined folks who did it on their own.

I was a huge fan of the 608 and am simply shocked Onkyo added so much for the same MSRP. As the 609 is available for around 450 on the street, the difference is around 150 Dollars between the 2 AVR's. Though as you can get a B-Stock 708 for almost the same price, that is what I would get if it was my money.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I do agree with you about the 609 being an awesome deal. The only reason I love the 608 so much is because I have seen an actual bench test on it. I just hope that Onkyo didn't take any of the amplifier power away to add the extra features for the 609. If the amplifiers and power supply are exactly the same on the 609, then that makes the 609 about the best value you could ever buy.

I haven't had good luck with B-stocks or recertified units, but if I could get a reliable b stock 708 for the same price as a a 609, I would definitely go this route also.


----------

